# PCOS, currently BFing, and EWCM??? help!



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

So, I have never had a normal cycle. I don't usually have periods at all or VERY infrequent anovulatory bleeding. The only times that I have had ovulation (and it's markers) have been when I've been on fertility meds. I'm currently bfing DD, who is 11 months, dang near exclusively still. She hardly eats anything, maybe 1-2 Tbsp of strained veggies a day.

Yesterday I noticed some CM, and kind of brushed it off. Today, a gigantic (3+") blob of mucous came out during my first morning pee. After that, I felt and checked my cervix. It was really high, and I couldn't feel it well, but the goo that came out with my fingers was pretty stretchy too, although there wasn't much left. Now, dh and I DTD on Wednesday night, so it's been 4 days. I don't think anything should still be there to confuse with CM, right?

I'm so confused! I have never had anything like this happen before. While dh and I would welcome a pregnancy (after paying over $10K each for dd and ds), it's not exactly an ideal time. I know that in 2 weeks or so, I'll either get a period (ovulation, woohoo!), not get one and not be pg (weird unexplained mucous) or not get one and be pg (get used to the idea of 3 kiddos).

Any insight here would be good, because this is SO out of my comfort zone! I longed for EWCM for so many years and now it shows up and confuses the heck out of me!!!


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I hang out sometimes at a PCOS forum, and we have an active buddy group of breastfeeders. MANY of the women there started ovulating and several got pregnant while nursing. I think there's something about the PCOS hormones getting straightened out by lactation! I have ovulated around every 30-45 days since my baby was 3 months old.

I would love to see some research done on why PCOSers often cycle earlier (at least according to my observations.) I wonder if it's because of the way nursing causes greater sensitivity to insulin, or if nursing affects certain hormonal ratios.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I dont have EWCM myself but I do ovulate (from diet and herbs) with PCOS. After I gave birth I had regular ovulation cycles on my own for about a year PP so I dont think its uncommon. After about a year though my cycles got pretty messed up again.

With PCOS, lots of women spontaniously ovulate even after not having done so for years.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

okay....let's see if i can remember the explanation for this....the lactation hormones actually act similarly to insuilin in your body, which in turn helps control your sugar levels the way medication would for your PCOS, so in effect, breastfeeding is sort of like taking fertility meds for PCOS'ers....
keep in mind it's very late I havent slept in 2 years, and I'm currently freaking out over the huge nasty spider in my house, but that's sort of the gist of it.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone! It sounds like it's entirely possible that I did ovulate. I guess I'll know in a few weeks.







I so wish that I had a body that worked according to the textbooks.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson* 
Thanks everyone! It sounds like it's entirely possible that I did ovulate. I guess I'll know in a few weeks.







I so wish that I had a body that worked according to the textbooks.

I wish textbooks are written according to how real bodies work!


----------

